# carrying surfboards on my high top van



## 111616 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi there

I'm looking to find a decent but affordable racking system or a j-bar systems that'll fit onto my hightop camper i've looked in the more obvious places with no luck as yet, can anyone offer any advice

cheers

smitk032


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You might like to have a word with Harry at Roy Wood Transits http://www.roywoodtransits.co.uk/index.html

They import Westfalia's and they have loads of that sort of gear among the accessories/options.

Good luck

Andy

PS I'd be interested to know the length of your boards as I've been wondering if they'd fit in the garage bit?
SDA


----------



## 111616 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Board length*

Hi Andy

the board i surf is a 9ft longboard so its a bit of a cumbersome beast. Now baby has arrived the space inside the van is limited so its time i found a system to store and carry them out up on the side of the hightop roof.

boards can vary in length (5.5ft to 10ft) but beginners like me tend to use a longer more stable affair.

cheers

smitk032


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Board length*



smitk032 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> the board i surf is a 9ft longboard so its a bit of a cumbersome beast. Now baby has arrived the space inside the van is limited so its time i found a system to store and carry them out up on the side of the hightop roof.
> 
> ...


Interesting.

Across the 'garage' in our van (where we keep the dog crate you can fit something about 69" long above the wheelarches.

If you remove the slide out centre section of wortop you can actually get something about 80" high to stack vertically.

9ft though is a bit of a problem and would intrude on habitation space like in your van.

Good luck in your quest.

Andy


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

I have just asked exactly the same question in the VW section ! I have been looking for ages -I rang Roy Wood who would only sell one with an attached Transit.
There is one in the reimo catalogue but your van would need gutters which can be added but not to mine as I have a fiamma awning on the nearside.


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

I used to carry a couple of windsurfers on 'J' bars on my LT. Had no luck sourcing them and ended up making my own. Was 18 years ago, though. I seem to remember having a similar exchange with DaveB (of NukeAdmin fame) a couple of years ago and he couldn't find any either.

I'd be cautious about using this system now though - gossiping to a mate about a mutual friend I was told she'd been fined in France this winter for using such an arrangement as it increased the width of the van. Might just be a Chinese whisper but it's a 'normally reliable source'

Chris


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> PS I'd be interested to know the length of your boards as I've been wondering if they'd fit in the garage bit?
> SDA


In the summer we usually carry a 7' 2" surfboard diagonally across the inside back wall of our garage. It does not fit exactly horizontally but if you angle it a bit then it fits. This is in its cover which adds a couple of inches. 

We usually also carry a couple of body boards and a couple of inflatable kayaks too under the false floor we installed.


----------



## 112564 (May 24, 2008)

*how to mount surfboards on the side of campervan*

hey mate, i'm in exactly the same situation, and only have 2 weeks to get it all done. I've been lookin for ages, and at the moment have a guy from vantastic campers trying to figure out if he can make something up, really nice guy darren, but don't know the price yet. anyway i think i found something last night, its called the eckla roof rack j-barsee the site below, i'm calling up this morning to find out about em, looks perfect

http://www.reedsofcambridge.co.uk/acatalog/Eckla_Canoe_and_Kayak_Trolleys_and_Accessories.html

http://www.vantasticcampers.co.uk


----------

